# Would love to have info about and bottles of Dr. H. A. Tucker



## Little Rock Bottle (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm hoping to learn more about Dr. Harrison A. Tucker and his products. I'm also interested in buying any of his bottles. I believe some (all?) say Brooklyn, NY as the city. I've only seen the "Eclectic Remedies" and "No. 59 Diaphoretic Compound" that are on eBay and would appreciate any info. Thank you!Jill


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Jill, welcome to the forums.Matt Knapp, in his WONDERFUL book on Antique American Medicine Bottles, lists several meds by this maker. Most are valued at $5 - 40 so they shouldn't be difficult to come by. I believe his information is available on line but I have not availed myself of that yet.     Good Luck.                 Jim


----------



## Little Rock Bottle (Aug 20, 2015)

I wasn't able to find much with a simple search. I'm glad to know about this book. Thank you, Jim! If anyone has bottles, I'm interested. Much obliged.Jill


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey Jill, not wanting to be nosey but would be interested in the connection between you and said company. If I had one of the bottles I would send it to you gratis.          Jim


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Jill,Here is the address to Matt's medicines:  http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MedicineNexus/Nexus.htmHope this helps, Dean


----------



## Little Rock Bottle (Aug 20, 2015)

Dean, I had seen that site. Thank you! I had to look up "diaphoretic." Eewww. Jim, glad you asked. I think this stuff is cool. Google "Martha's Vineyard Camp Meeting Association" and you'll see a little fairyland grove of Victorian cottages on the National Register that started as an 1835 Methodist camp ground. The cottages date to mostly the 1860s-70s. They are now surrounded by the town of Oak Bluffs, and if you look up Ocean Park you'll see huge Victorian houses that are quite different than the little cottages in the nearby campground. Dr. Tucker built one of those huge houses, and when Pres. Grant came to visit the Vineyard, he watched the fireworks over the ocean from Dr. Tucker's upstairs porch. Tucker was a big deal in Oak Bluffs, and his arrival at the beginning of the summer was the kickoff of the season for the town. My little side business is "upcycling" old bottles into wall-mounted bud vases, etc. I want to make some with Dr. Tucker's bottles, if I can find them, to try to get into a craft/gift shop in Oak Bluffs. Any money I net goes into the "cottage fund"--my husband, who is from Massachusetts, and I plan/hope/wish to buy one of those little 800 sq. ft. cottages in the campground to retire to in about 15 years. Hey, I can dream!Thank you all very much.Jill


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Dean, I hadn't availed myself of his online source as I gladly bought his book. Good to know the online link as he can update that as we feed input to him. He's the current best. THANXS Matt.             Jim  (a big fan)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, it sounds like an interesting project, I'm not sure about buying a house with the proceeds though. []Sorry I can't help with any bottles but here's some info.First, the Eclectic on the site above was listed separately under "Eclectic" if you go looking.Second, It's listed as a hair product which I can't confirm. Here is a link and my guess is a rebelled bottle.http://www.hairraisingstories.com/Products/DOUGLAS_HR.htmlGood luck!


----------



## Little Rock Bottle (Aug 21, 2015)

Ha, no it won't buy me a house for sure. Thank you for the link. Very interesting! Jill


----------

